# microsoft edge made favorites disappear



## kosp41302 (Jun 8, 2006)

OK, so last night 9/22/16 my laptop was fine. I booted it up today let everything load and then went into Microsoft edge... it took me to a start up screen like when you first use edge the very first time! all my favorites are gone as is my favorites bar.

I decided to reboot my laptop to see if that would fix it and it brought the favorites bar back with the folders I made, BUT the folders were empty all my links are gone! I then took my laptop into the other room to do some stuff and went back into edge and the bar was gone again!

what is causing this? how do I fix it and keep it from happening again it is very annoying!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Type in *favorites* in the search box.
When the "Favorites" folder appears, click on it.
Is your list of favorites there?

Go into *File Explorer*.
Open the Administrator folder(whatever you named it) to expose its contents.
Open the "Favorites" folder.
Is your list of favorites there?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I think that is only IE favourites.
Edge favourites are in
Users\Your name\AppData\Local\Packages\Microsoft.MicrosoftEdge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\AC\MicrosoftEdge\User\Default\Favorites.
But try this little utility. It may help


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yep. That favorites list is associated with Internet Explorer.
Since Internet Explorer and Microsoft Edge are both integrated into Windows 10, I assumed the favorites list is accessible with both. 
I don't use Microsoft Edge, so I'm not familiar with its settings.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah. It's a nightmare of new navigation and new tricks. But I sincerely feel that the bottom line is - it is a great OS.


----------

